# Sprayguns direct Quartz Crystal Clear Lacquer



## 1960bus (Dec 3, 2014)

Hi,

Has anyone used this clear and if so how did it hold up over time?

http://www.spraygunsdirect.co.uk/product.php?tid=193&products_id=8023

looks to lay well...

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/537587273316171778
Thanks


----------



## andyrst (Apr 6, 2009)

cheap if it holds up, worth a try at that price.


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

you spraying full car ?


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

It's a UV lacquer isn't it?
Very fickle stuff from what I've heard - especially if used in cold damp conditions.


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

They also don't list hardner ? 

I would use it on a bumper probably 

Why not play a fail safe plan and stick to the same paint brand all the way through ?


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

They are a reputable company so may be worth asking the company itself if its a product they would recconend !


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

If doing cheaper stuff you get a nice long lasting finish with max meyer 0200 with fast hardener ...even on a full respray 2:1+10%thinners nice and easy to use too!


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Smells a bit tho tommy ?


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

UV lacquer is ready for use (no hardener) - it relies on UV light to cure (I guess sunlight would do the trick - but usually it's UV lamps).
I think a few of the cheaper end smart guys doing trade work might use it for speed over quality but I think its biggest users are the mobile guys that concentrate on trade wheel refurb work as it can be cured in literally minutes under a UV lamp in the back of a van. But I've heard that it's very temp and moisture sensitive meaning around this time of year there's more chance of it blooming than not.


----------



## 1960bus (Dec 3, 2014)

It comes with a hardener

http://www.spraygunsdirect.co.uk/product.php?tid=193&products_id=8024

I have a mates car to do that is going to take a lot of material and it would keep the cost down but I'd need to know how it holds up over time.


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

I stand corrected  - it's not a UV lacquer (what a confusing name it has )

It gets good reviews on bookface - mind you the reviews are on Sprayguns Direct's bookface page - https://www.facebook.com/SpraygunsDirect - where in early October it's mentioned as a 'new MS lacquer' and then a bit later in the same month 'now available as an HS'.

If it's only been available for just over two months you'll be lucky to find anybody that can answer impartially as to how it holds up long term.


----------



## supernova-dw (Apr 26, 2014)

If it's 2K then give it a go! I've always used cheap Kapci brand lacquer in the UK and never had any problems what so ever.


----------



## Graeme1 (Dec 9, 2006)

squiggs said:


> UV lacquer is ready for use (no hardener) - it relies on UV light to cure (I guess sunlight would do the trick - but usually it's UV lamps).
> I think a few of the cheaper end smart guys doing trade work might use it for speed over quality but I think its biggest users are the mobile guys that concentrate on trade wheel refurb work as it can be cured in literally minutes under a UV lamp in the back of a van. But I've heard that it's very temp and moisture sensitive meaning around this time of year there's more chance of it blooming than not.


UV lacquer does have a Hardener. Well the Sikkens one does, and a additive. It's ok but pain in the **** to polish if it goes to hard. Feels very rubbery for months after though.


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

Now I'm really getting confused ......

It seems very strange to me that anybody would bring to market a lacquer called 'UV whatever clear' if it wasn't a UV?

So if UV lacq has a hardener can it also be available as a MS and/or a HS?


----------



## chrisclarke777 (Dec 1, 2015)

The Crystal Clear name caused confusion so the name was changed to drop the 'UV' It is a normal 2K higher solids medium solids. 2:1 with a bit of thinners. The hardener is listed in the hardener section. If using air dry coldish conditions, the extra fast hardener is best. The VOC performance speedster can be used with all 2K products (i.e. mixed with hardener) to make cure through even more effective.
By the way, I work at SpraygunsDirect. I don't normally get involved in forums, I usually leave it to our customers. But I felt we had caused confusion with the name. That is why we dropped 'UV'. It was meant to mean high UV protection. 
Also, the Liquid Glass is a true HS / UHS that we call VHS as paint companies have abused 'HS' and 'UHS' from the original true meanings. If you want further clarification, you can get me on 01332 611893. Thanks for your discussions - Chris


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

If your more curious to see the results of this quartz laquer. Then go on facebook and look up Matty Johns or his company Back Street Customs it's all he uses and has videos of it and results.


----------

